# I present my scolopendras



## gonzalez (Apr 20, 2010)

First I present  my favorite, Scolopendra hardwickei

















Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani yellow legs






Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani orange legs






Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani cherry red






Scolopendra angulata





I have supported 2 of these but they died for retention of shed
:wall::wall::wall::wall:







I leave you a photo of her housings






I hope that you have liked, I´m from SPAIN(granada) excuse my Englishman's lack(mistake), a greeting


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 20, 2010)

your english is good

your centipedes are better!


thanks for the pics, man

gracias para los fotos


----------



## Moltar (Apr 20, 2010)

Very nice pedes. I especially like the hardwickei (easy to love) and the cherry red. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Teal (Apr 20, 2010)

*Very nice! Really pretty pedes *


----------



## szappan (Apr 20, 2010)

Great stuff!  Especially the hardwickei!  :drool:

And welcome to the boards.


----------



## beetleman (Apr 20, 2010)

:clap:whahoo!!!!!!!!!!  awesome pedes! i have all of them except hardwickii:wall:mmm......someday. great photos of yours.


----------



## Beardo (Apr 20, 2010)

Dude, that hardwickii is AWESOME. I am uber jealous.


----------



## SixShot666 (Apr 20, 2010)

AWESOME COLLECTION!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SixShot666 (Apr 20, 2010)

That Scolopendra Hardwickei looks WICKED!!!!! :evil::evil:


----------



## super-pede (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh how I dream of owning a harwickei.That dream keeps getting better ,but the reality just sucks 


Mas fotos por favor!


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 20, 2010)

super-pede said:


> Oh how I dream of owning a harwickei.That dream keeps getting better ,but the reality just sucks
> 
> 
> Mas fotos por favor!



Agreed 1000%


----------



## micheldied (Apr 21, 2010)

so many thick pedes!they put my mutilans to shame all at once.
that hardwickei is beautiful!


----------



## ragnew (Apr 21, 2010)

Great pics and great looking pedes! Man, I'd love to have a hardwickei in the collection as well! Sadly, just isn't happening at the moment haha! :wall:


----------



## trevoreag1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow those are great! i dont know much about centipedes, what is their lifespan? Do they bite, if so, are they venomous?


----------



## gonzalez (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you for the comments, now I walk in search of the famous scololopendra gigantea but here in europa it  is going to be difficult.

A greeting


----------



## JC (Apr 23, 2010)

SixShot666 said:


> That Scolopendra Hardwickei looks WICKED!!!!! :evil::evil:


+1

Nice!!


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi man!

Nice pede collection and welcome to the boards. Hardwickei is a beautiful addition as well!

Gigantea here in europe like in the U.S is very difficult to get, have good luck in your gigantea's jurney!

Bienvenido al foro tio, aqui controlan bastante bastante!

Un saludo
Carles


----------

